# Strobes on GT's?



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone put a strobe on their GT for use when plowing. I get concerned plowing near our road. I would like to be more visible for safety.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I've heard of many people putting lights on the front and rear of tractors. I've seen people talk about the fog lamps on the rear and even brake lights that are on via a switch. For people who have to go up into the road way and plow in the evening when it gets dark quick... it makes total sense to do it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree. I plow at night or early morning most of the time anyway.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

If you have a place to mount it, parts stores carry a orange rotating light that has a magnetic base and plugs into a cig lighter, around $19. I haven't gotten one yet but am strongly considering it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good idea! My wife said the strobe reminded her of the 70's disco fad. She suggested that I get a bell bottom snow suit!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

On the news the other night they had a piece about a cop that had a person pulled over for something or another. His dash cam was recording as an 18-wheeler sideswiped the car and almost pushed the car into the cop! That was with the cops warning lights flashing. Bottom line I think the rotating beacon or strobe would work great. You might want to throw on a reflective vest for good measure and keep a sharp lookout along the road!!!!!

:riding:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw a similar thing happen in Ohio once. The cop was ticketing someone and A rig sideswipped the car and amazingly, everyone was fine. Turned out the trucker dozed off and hit the car. No strobe or other safety light can prevent that.

I do keep a good eye out in the snow. Especially for the town plows as they seem to get a kick out of plowing your driveway back in right after you get it cleared.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought a couple of work lights last year to put on the back of the tractor and the snowblower, just haven't got around to installing them yet. Need one on the blower because it blocks the headlights and it's hard to see where your going sometimes. Any time you get out in the road you need all the light you can muster to keep from getting hit.

Speaking of plow drivers filling back in driveways, the county plow trucks drivers around here plow at around 40 MPH and when they drop the big wing plows they can pile snow back in the drive a good forty feet from the road. I know this because I found that out first hand *once*. Seen him coming about a quarter mile away. Backed up the drive about 25 feet or so to let him pass, he had the wing plow down and was cookin' pushing the banks back.  Boy was that a surprise watching the blanket of snow bury me and the tractor. I bet he had a funny story to tell his buddies about that day. Now when I see him comin', I head for the hills. 
:smiles:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I too got buried ONCE. Not fun, especially if you don't see it coming. 

I bought and installed a orange rotary light with a suction cup mount last night for the tractor. It also has a permenant mount that I will install at the same time as the plow. I am going to wire it directly to the headlights so when I flick the switch, the rotary light comes on also. 

Does anyone know if the electrical system will be able to handle this (don't want to kill the battery)?


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Where would you mount it?
Would you fabericate some kind of extender that would stick above the back of the tractor?

Adam


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> 
> *I too got buried ONCE. Not fun, especially if you don't see it coming.
> I bought and installed a orange rotary light with a suction cup mount last night for the tractor. It also has a permenant mount that I will install at the same time as the plow. I am going to wire it directly to the headlights so when I flick the switch, the rotary light comes on also.
> Does anyone know if the electrical system will be able to handle this (don't want to kill the battery)? *


As an aside to my original experience, I could swear the plow truck driver was smiling as the snow was cascading down on me and my tractor....maybe he just had gas. :smiles:

If you ahve your headlights on and the rotary light going and it's still charging, you'll be okay.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm planning on mounting it in back of the drivers seat. If I'm facing the trafic, they should see my headlights, going away, they will see the rotary light. 

I thought that would be the case with the charging, but I heard that if the charging system isn't sufficient, that it would draw from the battery.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> 
> *I'm planning on mounting it in back of the drivers seat. If I'm facing the trafic, they should see my headlights, going away, they will see the rotary light.
> 
> I thought that would be the case with the charging, but I heard that if the charging system isn't sufficient, that it would draw from the battery. *


As long as your on the plus side of your ammeter the charging system is supplying the juice.


----------

